

Language Usage Indicators - edw519
http://lui.arbingersys.com/index.html

======
makecheck
The stats are interesting, but still dangerous to draw direct conclusions
from. (What the graphs suggest may be accurate, you just can't assume it from
the article alone.)

For example, suppose a language's standard library is already powerful, or its
3rd party libraries are very reliable. If one language has one Really Good
library to do X, and another language has 7 mediocre libraries because no one
does X well, which language is more useful? Do you count the 7 projects
required in the 2nd language as evidence of higher popularity, when they're
all just picking up the slack?

Yet another example is projects that use multiple languages. For instance, I
can combine scripting languages and lower-level languages easily. This may
technically be evidence of the "popularity" of the lower-level language, but
my hybrid could be using the scripting language much more.

